# Snow subs needed in Mid &West Mich, S. OH, Elkhart, IN



## Progrounds (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello fellow plowers- 
Our company has been asked to manage the landscape and snow removal needs for a mid-sized property owner here in the Detroit area. They have about 45 properties which we will be managing. The problem is, only 30 are in the geographic area that we are able to service. The properties we will be looking for help with are as follows:

Apartment complex in Charlotte, MI
Apartment complex in Okemos, MI
Mobile Home Park in Lowell, MI
Mobile Home Park in Munith, MI
Mobile Home Park in Jackson, MI
Apartment complex in Bay City, MI
2 Apartment complexes in Kalamazoo, MI
Shopping center in Chelsea, MI
Shopping center in Saginaw, MI
Shopping center in Cadillac, MI
Shopping center in Elkhart, IN
Shopping center in Chillicothe, OH

We will structure a win/win agreement with any qualified contractor able to assits on these properties.

If anyone reading this email is able to assist I'd be happy to hear from you, and for any assistance in forwarding this message.

Thanks to everyone.

Dave Klier
President
Professional Grounds Services LLC
Metro Detroit, MI
Clip user 4599
Phone 248-559-5452
Fax 248-559-1009

email [email protected]


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*the Ohio location*

did u find some one in that area to take care of it if it ever snows?
I am about an hour away from that site if u have not found someone let me know what it pays....


----------



## jo2fst4u (Dec 20, 2003)

I sent you an email

Jeff


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

iam in the detroit area and if you need any help in that area please e-mail me or call my cell phone at 586-864-2841 thanx. iam running a 1988 chevy with an 8 ft western. BILL


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*e mail*

I looked for it in archives but cant see it ... did u find some one?


----------



## IndySnowPlowers (Feb 5, 2003)

www.indysnowplowers.com

for your Indiana property and we also have resources to folks in neighboring states that are always looking for work.

Just keep us in mind....even if it's for stuff in states that neighbor us, cuz we know lots of people!

Hope you get them all covered!


----------



## REED384 (Nov 17, 2002)

*OKEMOS MI,*

I AM IN LANSING AND COULD HELP . HAVE 97 DODGE 2500 W/BLIZZARD 810


----------

